# Page up/down buttons sometimes not working



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Caveat: My receiver is not current: it's currently running L216 with L218 downloaded pending a reboot (which doesn't seem to happen automatically even when left in standby overnight, but that's another story). So I'm not at the point yet of calling this a bug, but rather just an anomaly at this point.

I noticed starting with L215 and now L216 that my page up/down buttons stop working. Other remote buttons are working fine (including up/down, which is how I must navigate now). Since I suspect that L218 did not affect this functionality, I am reporting this now for others to be on the lookout for. Once I reboot, I will follow-up with whether the behavior continues at that level. I have noticed this mainly in the DVR events list, but also in the Search Results screen. The behavior is that the buttons are working just fine, and then at some point they just stop working. Cancelling out of the DVR list and going back in does not help.

The problem temporarily resolved itself after rebooting at L215, but that action also installed L216, so whether it was the reboot or the re-install that fixed the situation, I don't know. I am now in the same situation with L216/L218. Hopefully at some point the software releases will be a bit more stable so that every reboot I do doesn't install a new level of software! :grin:

...Lance


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

A symptom of a needed reboot, sorry. Other symptoms are no HD/SD, no or slow info (could be recording/viewing 2 or 3 programs), no previous channel (could be both point to same channel), some PVR buttons fail, even cancel and view may not work.
-Ken


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Have we written off these BUGS as simple "symptoms of a needed reboot"?

First, my system should not "need" a reboot, so right off the bat, this should be recognized as a problem. Furthermore, if my system needs a reboot, it should pop up a window and say so or whatever. There should not be any random cases of buttons not working or other issues. Sure, a reboot is the solution, but there definitely is a real underlying problem underneath.

...Lance


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Lpickup, perhaps you aren't aware that the key solution that has been adopted to a variety of the 921's problems is "the unit automatically reboots nightly". Obviously this is a band-aid, but it's apparently the accepted long-term solution. In some cases, one has to do a power-cord "hard reboot" in order to get the unit back to full operational state. It's not good, no, but it's unfortunately the way it is.


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

My 921 hasn't been rebooting automatically (even when in standby overnight) since before L215. Particularly if an actual reboot is necessary for installing new SW revs, I have no issue with a nightly reboot, but even that apparently doesn't take place! Nonetheless, I still don't feel that I should have to wait until overnight (or even sit through a lengthy manual reboot) to get my page up/down keys working again. I would like to see a REAL fix, not a band-aid.

Having said that, I agree that this is much lower priority than some of the other issues, but I don't want to see it permanently swept under the carpet just because there is a workaround either.

...Lance


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

lpickup said:


> My 921 hasn't been rebooting automatically (even when in standby overnight) since before L215.
> 
> ...Lance


If your not getting the reboot when in standby overnight, then I suspect that you have a repeating timer for Auto Tune. Mine now faithfully autoreboot since I got rid of the repeating auto tunes.

John


----------

